# Alabama



## Rodney

Anybody from Alabama?


----------



## CHuempfner

Well I know ATL is only about 2 hours from Birmingham and there is a group of us here! You are always welcome to join the fun with us!
Crystal


----------



## Richard

I live in Alabama... 1 hour north of b-ham


----------



## Invert

I live in Huntsville. ( North Alabama)


----------



## CstLydia

I live 20 minutes south of Birmingham

Lydia


----------



## -=Adam=-

My wife and I also live in Huntsville,

-=Adam Butt=-


----------



## Richard

do any of you guys know of any local locations to get pdf's


----------



## Here-Frggy

I am in Auburn. I have a large group of Leuc's at varying stages of development with the oldest 2 weeks out of water. If anyone is interested in buying or trades let me know.

Paul


----------



## -=Adam=-

Feel free to send me an email, we are breeding a number of different darts and I can see if I have anything you are interested. Thanks

-=Adam=-
[email protected]


----------



## Richard

Now there are a few of us on here maybe we need to try to get together like the atlanta group for a BBQ or something. Just a thought.


----------



## back2eight

I am in mississippi, but very near Mobile. Birmingham would be too far for me to drive, but if there was a get-together in the Mobile area or near there, I would love to be able to attend.


----------



## AndyShores

Auburn here


----------



## apocalypto

Huntsville here - Anyone know of a place to get dart frogs here? I'm even struggling to find an Exo-Terra tank!


----------



## lysaer

Late to the party, but I'm in Chelsea, AL! Just to the southeast of B'ham proper off Highway 280. 

Finally properly getting into this hobby, got my starter viv set up and planted last week, now just waiting for it to settle in so I can get some froggies!


----------



## rcteem

Might be moving back to AL either in Foley or Huntsville


----------



## Krenshaw22

I'm new to dart frogs and the hobby. But I live in the lower part of Alabama ( near mobile) in baldwin county in a little city called bay minette lol.


----------



## itsott

i live in the southeast corner of alabama. Dothan to be exact.


----------



## newfrogger

Jacksonville AL here. Just finishing my 1st viv.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi,

I am in Madision, AL. I am a newbie. 
I am still at a reseaching stage and don't have any frog yet.
Is anyone in Hunstville-Madison area?


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Madision, AL. I am a newbie.
> I am still at a reseaching stage and don't have any frog yet.
> Is anyone in Hunstville-Madison area?


Hi, Tomoko. Welcome glad to see another noobie on here. This is Joey from R2R (JRs Reef) I ditched the plans of FW planted tanks and when this route instead  
I dont have frogs yet either just got my tank setup still have to add the plants to it.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Hi, Tomoko. Welcome glad to see another noobie on here. This is Joey from R2R (JRs Reef) I ditched the plans of FW planted tanks and when this route instead
> I dont have frogs yet either just got my tank setup still have to add the plants to it.


Hi Joey!

What a surprise! I am glad to find you here. I was just thinking of you today. Are you still building tanks?


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi Joey!
> 
> What a surprise! I am glad to find you here. I was just thinking of you today. Are you still building tanks?


Well yes and no. I don't know what Phil's plans are. I cut up all the glass he had left into 4x2 pieces and all 1/2" thick. Now I can build on my own if its small. The thickest glass I can get from my local glass shop is 1/4 that would be fine for a Viv any size I would think. What you got in mind? Send me a PM if you want


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Well yes and no. I don't know what Phil's plans are. I cut up all the glass he had left into 4x2 pieces and all 1/2" thick. Now I can build on my own if its small. The thickest glass I can get from my local glass shop is 1/4 that would be fine for a Viv any size I would think. What you got in mind? Send me a PM if you want


Thanks for the reply. People on RC were wondering about Ocea not too long ago. 

I am still doing the basic research on vivarium and don't know what size I want yet. I will let you know when I make up my mind.


----------



## james67

more AL folks comin out of the woodwork! woot woot!!!!
a few more and it'll be time for a meet.

james


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> Well yes and no. I don't know what Phil's plans are. I cut up all the glass he had left into 4x2 pieces and all 1/2" thick. Now I can build on my own if its small. The thickest glass I can get from my local glass shop is 1/4 that would be fine for a Viv any size I would think. What you got in mind? Send me a PM if you want



Bad timing for the shut down..... I am in the middle of a design and was planning on OCEA building it. I have called Glasscages for quotes but I'm still hesitant to have them build it.




Tomoko Schum said:


> Thanks for the reply. People on RC were wondering about Ocea not too long ago.
> 
> I am still doing the basic research on vivarium and don't know what size I want yet. I will let you know when I make up my mind.


Good to see you joined Dendro! My RC name is "JunkinaBox"

Just like aquariums, bigger is always better! Research species that interest you and base your tank from that. 



james67 said:


> more AL folks comin out of the woodwork! woot woot!!!!
> a few more and it'll be time for a meet.
> 
> james



Moody here!!! You going to the Dixie show next weekend? I plan on going to it and the Repticon show the weekend after in ATL.


----------



## james67

not out for shows much anymore, i dont want to sound elitist but theres never anything that i want at them. i can guarantee there wont be any highland lamasi, or bugs that i dont have, and youll never see any oophaga (aside from the occasional pums from SNDF) so theyre pretty much always a bust for me.

im past looking for leucs or tincs, and i have all the snakes i want already. 


james

however, we need to get an AL meet up and running. if we can get 6-10 people to show i think it would be nice.


----------



## titansfever83

james67 said:


> not out for shows much anymore, i dont want to sound elitist but theres never anything that i want at them. i can guarantee there wont be any highland lamasi, or bugs that i dont have, and youll never see any oophaga (aside from the occasional pums from SNDF) so theyre pretty much always a bust for me.
> 
> im past looking for leucs or tincs, and i have all the snakes i want already.
> 
> 
> james
> 
> however, we need to get an AL meet up and running. if we can get 6-10 people to show i think it would be nice.




Count me in on the meet! I would love to host but I still consider myself a "noob" with PDF's and my setups are mostly mediocre compared to people on this site. But I would love to help with organizing a meet.

I'm in the market for some Varadero and some unique pieces of driftwood for my new build... oh and a deal on a Mist King setup. Plus I plan on going to ATL Botanical gardens(after Repticon) to purchase some rare orchids and what not for the new build too.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thanks for the reply. People on RC were wondering about Ocea not too long ago.
> 
> I am still doing the basic research on vivarium and don't know what size I want yet. I will let you know when I make up my mind.



I must of missed the tread. As good as your are with your other hobbies I think you will do great at this.
Im sure he will still build stuff once he gets set backup after the move.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> Bad timing for the shut down..... I am in the middle of a design and was planning on OCEA building it. I have called Glasscages for quotes but I'm still hesitant to have them build it.
> 
> Im sure he plans on keeping Ocea going. He is moving everything ATM to a new place. He can still order any size glass precut so I could still build anything you want now it will just be awhile before we could start cutting glass again. PM me if you want and Ill give you his # and you can talk to him about prices.
> 
> 
> Moody here!!! You going to the Dixie show next weekend? I plan on going to it and the Repticon show the weekend after in ATL.


Im planning on going to the ATL show with a buddy that keeps snakes


----------



## Frogart

james67 said:


> not out for shows much anymore, i dont want to sound elitist but theres never anything that i want at them. i can guarantee there wont be any highland lamasi, or bugs that i dont have, and youll never see any oophaga (aside from the occasional pums from SNDF) so theyre pretty much always a bust for me.
> 
> im past looking for leucs or tincs, and i have all the snakes i want already.
> 
> 
> james
> 
> however, we need to get an AL meet up and running. if we can get 6-10 people to show i think it would be nice.


Im game for a meet but looks like it might be a noobie meeting  
Im looking for bugs and stuff if you have any you want to get rid of LMK as I dont like paying extra for shipping and a little later Ill be looking for some leus and another pair of frogs for the other tank IM doing just not sure what I want to put in there yet. Would like some thumbs but not sure if thats a good idea being a noob.


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> I must of missed the tread. As good as your are with your other hobbies I think you will do great at this.
> Im sure he will still build stuff once he gets set backup after the move.


Where is he moving to?


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> Where is he moving to?


To his house for now. He is not going to do the fish store anymore just tanks/stands as far as I know. He is selling off all the fish store stuff.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

titansfever83 said:


> Good to see you joined Dendro! My RC name is "JunkinaBox"


Thanks, Titansfever.
Do you know if anyone is bringing any dart frogs to the Dixie Show?

I am thinking about getting a 12 x 12 x 18 Zoo Med Terrarium. A small Exo Terra is nice, too, but I don't like the appearance of the seam in the center. I am also looking at a new LED fixture fitted for a Zoo Med 12" hood to go with the terrarium. 

As for the frogs, I am considering a pair of tincs although the easier type of thumbnails really appeals to me, too.


----------



## titansfever83

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thanks, Titansfever.
> Do you know if anyone is bringing any dart frogs to the Dixie Show?
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 12 x 12 x 18 Zoo Med Terrarium. A small Exo Terra is nice, too, but I don't like the appearance of the seam in the center. I am also looking at a new LED fixture fitted for a Zoo Med 12" hood to go with the terrarium.
> 
> As for the frogs, I am considering a pair of tincs although the easier type of thumbnails really appeals to me, too.



I am unaware of any vendors actually bringing some PDFs to the show but many who have been to previous shows tell me that they usually have atleast 1-2 vendors there with them. It is mostly based on snakes and lizards when it comes to livestock but I'm going for the equipment side of the hobby, hoping to find some deals on misting and lighting equipment. 

If it's feasible, I would definitely look into a larger tank, especially when it comes to live plants. I naturally have a green thumb so the ability to put more exotic plants in with some rare PDFs is just that more rewarding to myself. Plus the larger the home, the happier the pet! That's my thoughts anyway!!! I have a small Exo the size you mentioned and it's my "hospital tank" just as a backup in case I need to seperate or babysit any friends PDFs. Right now it just has some of my extra plants growing out in it.

Thumbnails are definitely more demanding, atleast most are but I love them! Easy on the landscape and I think a much more exotic looking frog when it comes to appeal. Though tincs are very entertaining though and much cheaper!!!


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I was told that the selection on PDF's at the show was very limited or zero. I have not decided whether I will go to the show or not.

I may eventually want a much larger vivarium, but for now, I am going to start small. I will probably start with a young pair of tincs and see how things go. 

I have a lot to learn. I need to learn about terrarium plants as well. I love gardening, but my gardening interests revolves primarily around flowers outdoor and vegetable gardening. I have only limited experience with indoor gardening (except for planted tanks and a few indoor plants.) Luckily, some of my aquatic plants grow well emersed in a humid environment.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thanks, Titansfever.
> Do you know if anyone is bringing any dart frogs to the Dixie Show?
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 12 x 12 x 18 Zoo Med Terrarium. A small Exo Terra is nice, too, but I don't like the appearance of the seam in the center. I am also looking at a new LED fixture fitted for a Zoo Med 12" hood to go with the terrarium.
> 
> As for the frogs, I am considering a pair of tincs although the easier type of thumbnails really appeals to me, too.


I think I would least go with the 18x18x18 if doing tincs as from what Ive read they need the floor space but thumbs should be ok in the 12x12x18. Im going to do 2 tanks one for a small group(4) of luecs in a 20x20x24 and some thumbs in a 19x18x19. I made them out of some left over glass at the store


----------



## itsott

The last few dixie shows ive been to have had 0 pdfs. The repticon in atl has a few and joshsfrogs will be there in july. From bham it shouldnt be too bad of a drive. Mobile is a different story.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> I think I would least go with the 18x18x18 if doing tincs as from what Ive read they need the floor space but thumbs should be ok in the 12x12x18. Im going to do 2 tanks one for a small group(4) of luecs in a 20x20x24 and some thumbs in a 19x18x19. I made them out of some left over glass at the store


Thank you, Joey. I've been reading some more, and I am leaning toward a plain 20 gallon high tank right now. It's nice that you can build vivarium yourself. Are you going to make one like a Exo Terra or nicer Euro style vivarium?


----------



## itsott

I am about to attempt to build my own also. 22.5x17x20.


----------



## itsott

I called about glass and 1/4" is running around 3.50 sqft.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thank you, Joey. I've been reading some more, and I am leaning toward a plain 20 gallon high tank right now. It's nice that you can build vivarium yourself. Are you going to make one like a Exo Terra or nicer Euro style vivarium?



I think a 20l would work great. Well the bigger tank is built normal. The smaller one I'm going to try doing a front opening tank. I've never done one I've got the tank built but still have to pickup some glass to do the door.


----------



## Frogart

itsott said:


> I am about to attempt to build my own also. 22.5x17x20.


Its not that hard but Ive built 100s of tanks so I dont think much about it anymore.







itsott said:


> I called about glass and 1/4" is running around 3.50 sqft.


That's pretty good its $4 around my area


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> I think a 20l would work great. Well the bigger tank is built normal. The smaller one I'm going to try doing a front opening tank. I've never done one I've got the tank built but still have to pickup some glass to do the door.


I happened to have this space and an old sturdy chess table that would hold a 24 inch long tank. If I were to get a larger tank, I have to look for a nice wood stand. I might do that later. 

I think that I would like to get a pair of tincs. Probably azureus. I would still like to try my hand at a pair of imitators, though. I hear that imitators may be a bit more challenging but still easy enough for a dedicated novice.

Where are you going to get your frogs?


----------



## itsott

I keep banded intermedius, vanzos, lamasi, Varaderos, mints and leucs. The thumbs dont take a whole lot more care you just have to make sure you can keep good spring cultures for them. My bandeds are breeding, hiding tads everywhere and i have already had my first one come out of water.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I keep banded intermedius, vanzos, lamasi, Varaderos, mints and leucs. The thumbs dont take a whole lot more care you just have to make sure you can keep good spring cultures for them. My bandeds are breeding, hiding tads everywhere and i have already had my first one come out of water.


That's very encouraging. Thank you


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I picked up a 20 gallon high tank today at Petco ($1/gallon sale). 
Now I am trying to figure out the lighting for ferns and mosses I will keep in the vivarium. Do you guys use a T5 bulb for this size tank? 

Please recommend a good light for 20 gallon high vivarium with live plants.

How high does your temp go during the summer with fluorescent lights on?
I am considering a fan, but I am not sure if that's enough to keep the froggies cool enough.


----------



## itsott

I have a few different lights. I have t5, t8, compacts, and leds. I have some leds from todd over three twenty high builds and growth seems to be doing well.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Where are you going to get your frogs?


IDK yet Im going to the show in ATL Ill check out a few of the vendors over there to see what there stock looks like.



Tomoko Schum said:


> I picked up a 20 gallon high tank today at Petco ($1/gallon sale).
> Now I am trying to figure out the lighting for ferns and mosses I will keep in the vivarium. Do you guys use a T5 bulb for this size tank?
> 
> Please recommend a good light for 20 gallon high vivarium with live plants.
> 
> How high does your temp go during the summer with fluorescent lights on?
> I am considering a fan, but I am not sure if that's enough to keep the froggies cool enough.


You cant beat that $1 gal sale. I would check out the leds from light your reptiles people seem to be getting good results with them. Im going to use them for one of my builds. I had some parts left over from a DIY led build so I added stuff to it for 1 of mine so Ill be all led


----------



## velvety14u

Is from close to Huntsville too ..............hi neighbors!


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I have a few different lights. I have t5, t8, compacts, and leds. I have some leds from todd over three twenty high builds and growth seems to be doing well.


Thank you. I am talking with Todd about the combination of two LED's and a CFL as a matter of fact. Do you have three LED's over twenty high?

Joey -

Please let me know if you find good deals at Atlanta show. I am getting excited about the prospect of keeping some cute little frogs in my vivarium  I must say that I find learning about new things to be the most exciting part of any hobby.


----------



## itsott

I have 3 20 highs with one led over each.


----------



## itsott

Not the greatest picture, but its right after i got the lights. Tell todd i sent you his way. Ill have to get an updated pics. Atlanta doesnt have the greatest selection. But they will have some there. In july joshs frogs will be there so i would mark your calendar.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Not the greatest picture, but its right after i got the lights. Tell todd i sent you his way. Ill have to get an updated pics. Atlanta doesnt have the greatest selection. But they will have some there. In july joshs frogs will be there so i would mark your calendar.


Thank you, itsott.
It's kinda hard to tell how you have your 20's arranged. It looks to me that you have three 20's arranged vertically (front opening?) because of the narrow width of each tank. Am I seeing it wrong?

What kind of hood/reflector are you using? It does not look like a 12" or 18" Zoo Med Terrarium Hood. What is the wattage of your LED bulb?

I have told Todd/lightyourreptiles that a local Alabamian told me about his setup yesterday. I was already talking with him for a few days prior to it, but I will mention your name to him.

So, do you recommend one LED bulb for my set up? I have my tank placed horizontally so that it's open on top. Should I use two bulbs? 

Todd is recommending a 24" Zoo med hood with either 3 of the 9 watt Jungle Dawn or 2 x 9 watt Jungle Dawn and one 25 watt Indoor Sunshine CFL (for its super high CRI) in the middle socket. I got the feeling that this may be a bit overkill if you are fine with just one LED bulb.


----------



## itsott

Mine are vertical tanks. So i went with one 15watt i beleive is what it is over each. If todd is reccommending it i wouldnt argue. He knows his stuff pretty well. I have a 20 long horizontal and you wind up with 8 or less inches in actual plant height. I would think that lighting setup would be plenty and give some good color to broms.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Mine are vertical tanks. So i went with one 15watt i beleive is what it is over each. If todd is reccommending it i wouldnt argue. He knows his stuff pretty well. I have a 20 long horizontal and you wind up with 8 or less inches in actual plant height. I would think that lighting setup would be plenty and give some good color to broms.


Thank you, itsott. The temperature is a concern for me since CFL does heat up some. 

Is your fixture/hood a zoo med hood? It does not look round like a zoo med hood.

Are you using dwarf type bromeliads? I am thinking about getting one or two very small growing broms. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## itsott

My hoods are single bulb aqueon fixtures. Todd sells those also. The leds dont heat up but the cfls do put off some heat. You might have to raise it up off of the viv a little. I am using a variety of neo broms and got them from various places. They usually have a few plants in atl. I can check and see if i have any pups. If i do i could cut you a good deal on them. I may have a few cuttings too depending on how overgrown my tanks are.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> My hoods are single bulb aqueon fixtures. Todd sells those also. The leds dont heat up but the cfls do put off some heat. You might have to raise it up off of the viv a little. I am using a variety of neo broms and got them from various places. They usually have a few plants in atl. I can check and see if i have any pups. If i do i could cut you a good deal on them. I may have a few cuttings too depending on how overgrown my tanks are.


Thank you. I like purchasing from fellow hobbyists  I am a reef and planted tank hobbyist as well and often trade my plants and corals with other hobbyists.


----------



## itsott

I used to be a reefer left town for a week lost power at some point and lost everything in my 40 except a clown. Two weeks later he jumped out and i gave it up. I think i still have a skimmer and some other random stuff. I would eventually like to setup a 40 breeder fowlr.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I would eventually like to setup a 40 breeder fowlr.


That will be fun, too. You can have a variety of pretty fish without worring who eats your precious corals  You can get into fish breeding, too.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Joey -
> 
> Please let me know if you find good deals at Atlanta show. I am getting excited about the prospect of keeping some cute little frogs in my vivarium  I must say that I find learning about new things to be the most exciting part of any hobby.


Will do. Thats my favorite part the learning. The SW hobby has just got way out of hand with pricing. Im going to sell of some of my SW stuff and down size to just a 70g going to take the 170g down I think. Ive had the worst luck since upgrading to it.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Im going to sell of some of my SW stuff and down size to just a 70g going to take the 170g down I think. Ive had the worst luck since upgrading to it.


I am sorry that you had a bad luck with your 170. My 180 reef and 75 rimless FW planted tank (the one that you built for me) have been doing great. 

Talking about pricing, PDF's are exactly inexpensive, either, but I guess it's not crazy like some of the reef stuff.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I am sorry that you had a bad luck with your 170. My 180 reef and 75 rimless FW planted tank (the one that you built for me) have been doing great.
> 
> Talking about pricing, PDF's are exactly inexpensive, either, but I guess it's not crazy like some of the reef stuff.


Yes still not really cheap but much cheaper than SW I hope. Least there isnt LE,Tyree ect.. driving prices up on everything.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Yes still not really cheap but much cheaper than SW I hope. Least there isnt LE,Tyree ect.. driving prices up on everything.


I really don't like these LE type naming and price gauging schemes. It was fine to name some zoanthids so that they can be distinguished from other color morphs, but it's way out of hand as you mentioned.

I am looking into lighting and terrarium plants right now. The choices in the plants are great and somewhat overwhelming. I know enough about aquatic plants, but bromeliads and other terrarium plants are a whole different ball game. I can grow plants outdoor or underwater any time, but boy, I never thought that I would get into growing plants in an empty aquarium


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I really don't like these LE type naming and price gauging schemes. It was fine to name some zoanthids so that they can be distinguished from other color morphs, but it's way out of hand as you mentioned.
> 
> I am looking into lighting and terrarium plants right now. The choices in the plants are great and somewhat overwhelming. I know enough about aquatic plants, but bromeliads and other terrarium plants are a whole different ball game. I can grow plants outdoor or underwater any time, but boy, I never thought that I would get into growing plants in an empty aquarium


Ive never grown any plants so this is a new game all the way for me. I ordered some plants a while back but still need some broms Im hoping I can pick some up at the show. Im hoping to get plants and bugs at the show and getting those going before getting frogs.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Im hoping to get plants and bugs at the show and getting those going before getting frogs.


I am thinking about ordering ABG mix for the substrate, some springtail and a small wingless fruit fly culture kit soon. I have not decided on which frogs (tics or thumbnail imitator) to get yet. 

Can someone give me advice on which ff would work for both tincs and thumbnails? Would melanogastor be okay for both D. tincs and R. imitator?


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I am thinking about ordering ABG mix for the substrate, some springtail and a small wingless fruit fly culture kit soon. I have not decided on which frogs (tics or thumbnail imitator) to get yet.
> 
> Can someone give me advice on which ff would work for both tincs and thumbnails? Would melanogastor be okay for both D. tincs and R. imitator?


Im using the ABG mix. From my reading melanogastor will work for both. Thats what Im planning on getting


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Im using the ABG mix. From my reading melanogastor will work for both. Thats what Im planning on getting


Thank you, Joey.

I think I am going to order a small bromeliad called Neoregelia Chiquita Linda (N. lilliputiana x N. fireball). It is a tiny brom and very pretty  A Neoregelia fireball is very pretty, too.


----------



## james67

hello again guys. feel free to direct newbie questions my way. im happy to help out those getting into the hobby as best i can. 2012 makes it 13 years since i first started keeping pdfs.

melanogaster are a fine choice for ALL darts. i prefer turkish gliders. free cultures (minus contianers) to anyone who wants to go in on a group media buy.

as a suggestion, i say that if everyone wants ABG mix and needs fruit fly media, we can make a group buy on materials and i can make them both. i make at least 5 gallons of media at a time, and buying in bulk makes it even more inexpensive. same for the ABG. i have a good source for bulk mix ingredients.
i would also like to split a bag of supplements (i never get close to using a bag myself)

james


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> hello again guys. feel free to direct newbie questions my way. im happy to help out those getting into the hobby as best i can. 2012 makes it 13 years since i first started keeping pdfs.
> 
> melanogaster are a fine choice for ALL darts. i prefer turkish gliders. free cultures (minus contianers) to anyone who wants to go in on a group media buy.
> 
> as a suggestion, i say that if everyone wants ABG mix and needs fruit fly media, we can make a group buy on materials and i can make them both. i make at least 5 gallons of media at a time, and buying in bulk makes it even more inexpensive. same for the ABG. i have a good source for bulk mix ingredients.
> i would also like to split a bag of supplements (i never get close to using a bag myself)
> 
> james


A very nice offer, James. I wish I live closer to you guys.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

A snag in the plan.

I bought a sheet of Zoo Med's natural forest tile background. I chose this panel because of the dark brown color. I need a second sheet but the only other one at Petsmart was too dark and won't go together very well with this one. I called around all the stores that I can think of around here to find another sheet to match relatively close to the one I have, but no one seems to have one that comes close. They are either very dark blackish color or light grey. No one seems to have anything that match each other, except for the charred blackish color... 

Now I have to reconsider the background. I may have to go the route of Great Stuff, silicone, and coco fibers.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> A snag in the plan.
> 
> I bought a sheet of Zoo Med's natural forest tile background. I chose this panel because of the dark brown color. I need a second sheet but the only other one at Petsmart was too dark and won't go together very well with this one. I called around all the stores that I can think of around here to find another sheet to match relatively close to the one I have, but no one seems to have one that comes close. They are either very dark blackish color or light grey. No one seems to have anything that match each other, except for the charred blackish color...
> 
> Now I have to reconsider the background. I may have to go the route of Great Stuff, silicone, and coco fibers.


Well that stinks. If you do GS spend the extra money and get the black for ponds it will save you time. I spent hrs trying to get all the yellow spots out of my BG and still have some showing you wouldnt notice the black as much.


----------



## james67

Tomoko Schum said:


> A very nice offer, James. I wish I live closer to you guys.


if you live in the same state its a good offer. cost for me to make media is something like 1/5 that of online retailers (and thats without shipping) like i just stated in a PM. i wouldnt charge ANYTHING over material costs for locals (within the state or in ATL) for simply mixing the correct proportions

james


----------



## itsott

Hey james how bad is shipping on the media and abg? I am pretty good on media for a few weeks but I am about to need a good bit of abg. Also do you normally sell those by the gallon when you make them, how much does a gallon run? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## james67

i dont sell any of it. i was just suggesting that i could make some (for cost) for others, and save everyone some money 

james


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> i dont sell any of it. i was just suggesting that i could make some (for cost) for others, and save everyone some money
> 
> james


I would like enough ABG mix to get my 20 gallon tank set up if you are willing to ship them to Madison. I would also like to get some media and the ff culture (Turkish glider?), too. 

Does anyone else need ABG mix and ff culture media? It would be nice if enough of us can get together to make a group buy with James. I actually need to purchase everything except for the tank at this point.


----------



## itsott

Shoot me a pm of cost. Lol. I think i found another intermedius tad today. I am ordering glass to start my 22.5x17x20 for my mints tomorrow.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> i dont sell any of it. i was just suggesting that i could make some (for cost) for others, and save everyone some money
> 
> james


James,

Please let me know the cost of the ABG mix, media, culture, and the shipping cost if you think you can get a group buy with just a few of us. 

I noticed you list some frog in your signature line. Are you breeding any Ranitomeya imitator?


----------



## james67

i have NO clue what shipping would be like. ive never shipped a 5 gallon bucket.

again, im not selling this stuff, just thought it would be cool to make a ton and save everyone some money. 

i cant get definite pricing on the ABG until i know how much to make. i need to call and ask them about bulk discounts, so i wont know until i find out how much we would need to make. i can say that it will be considerably less than anyone selling it since i'm not looking to mark up anything.

the media i would guess at about $30 for 5 gallons, however... this is just an estimate from the last time i made some. it could be $15 either way.

because of these variables i cant give exact prices, and remember im not a store, so i dont have this info just calculated out already. if your interested in media or ABG lets get a list of people together and take it from there.

james


----------



## james67

Tomoko Schum said:


> I noticed you list some frog in your signature line. Are you breeding any Ranitomeya imitator?


no, im in the process of acquiring a new female.

james


----------



## itsott

Ff media will keep a long time, correct? If so i would be interested in media and abg.


----------



## james67

dry media keeps for a very very long time as long as its kept sealed and dry.
as far as ABG i think the best way to go about this will be to give a $ amount you'd like to spend. i can then get the materials, make it, and divide it up according to how much you threw in.

sweet. list is now:

me - 10 gals media / unknown quantity of ABG (i'll devote $40 to it)
itsott - (? on amounts)

james


----------



## itsott

James- 10 gals media / unknown quantity of ABG (i'll devote $40 to it)
itsott - 5 gals media/40 bucks for abg


----------



## itsott

How do you mix your media? Forgot to ask about the details lol


----------



## james67

not sure i follow. 

as to how i actually mix it... usually i put the ingredients in 2 buckets(equal proportions) mix with my hands and arms, and pour one into the other. then i have a full 5 gallon bucket.

if we get enough people in on it, i'll go get a concrete mixing bit from harbor freight and use a drill to mix it in a new, clean trash can.

james


----------



## itsott

I meant as to after that. Is it just a media you mix with water, or do you have to add other wet ingredients?


----------



## james67

i personally just add warm water.

james


----------



## itsott

Sounds good. Just wanted to make sure it wasnt one where you add waterand various other wet ingriedients.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> dry media keeps for a very very long time as long as its kept sealed and dry.
> as far as ABG i think the best way to go about this will be to give a $ amount you'd like to spend. i can then get the materials, make it, and divide it up according to how much you threw in.
> 
> sweet. list is now:
> 
> me - 10 gals media / unknown quantity of ABG (i'll devote $40 to it)
> itsott - (? on amounts)
> 
> james


Can you recommend how much ABG I should use for a 20 gallon high vivarium (horizontally set up) and also the amount of media to start out (enough amount for a small culture to keep a pair of frogs fed?) 

I am not sure if I can really participate in the group buy since I don't know what I am doing yet. I have to purchase a full set of supplies to start with. I need not only the ff media but also fly and springtail culture, the culture containers, and other supplements because I have nothing at the moment.

I can either buy a kit from a supplier, such as Josh's frog, or collect all the supplies individually by buying some starter culture, media, and ABG mix from James and the rest from a supplier.


----------



## fieldnstream

Tomoko Schum said:


> I am not sure if I can really participate in the group buy since I don't know what I am doing yet. I have to purchase a full set of supplies to start with. I need not only the ff media but also fly and springtail culture, the culture containers, and other supplements because I have nothing at the moment.


If you can't find everything you need locally, I have white temp springs, dwarf grey isos, giant orange isos, and nice plant packages. I also have plenty of SI tads if you want an easy (and inexpensive) way to get some frogs.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

fieldnstream said:


> If you can't find everything you need locally, I have white temp springs, dwarf grey isos, giant orange isos, and nice plant packages. I also have plenty of SI tads if you want an easy (and inexpensive) way to get some frogs.


Thank you.

I need to add some isopods besides springtail in my shopping list, too.
What kind of plants do you include in your plant package?

Please bear with me since I am a novice. What is an SI tads? I suppose it's a tadpole of some sort...


----------



## fieldnstream

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I need to add some isopods besides springtail in my shopping list, too.
> What kind of plants do you include in your plant package?
> 
> Please bear with me since I am a novice. What is an SI tads? I suppose it's a tadpole of some sort...


I'll send you a PM to avoid a derail


----------



## Tomoko Schum

fieldnstream said:


> I'll send you a PM to avoid a derail


Sent you a PM back.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Do y'all use disposable containers for ff culture? 
I just read a posting about using a canning jar with a lid ring and coffee filter.
Does anyone do this here?


----------



## james67

yep. thats the way ive always done it. wide mouth quart mason jars.

the question is: is it worth the 40 cents per culture container, for you, to throw them away and not have to deal with cleaning some incredibly NASTY $hit out of the glass jars?

james


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> the question is: is it worth the 40 cents per culture container, for you, to throw them away and not have to deal with cleaning some incredibly NASTY $hit out of the glass jars?


I am not afraid of cleaning up messy stuff. I sub culture microworms and grindal worms regularly for my breeding fish and fry. They can get rather ripe and stinky if I let it.

A multiple mason jars can get pretty heavy, though. How many times can I reuse a throwaway container?


----------



## james67

some folks have been using the same disposables for years.

the only benefit to this (that i see) is that, if you dont mind it, they can be filled with water, frozen, and simply dumped out. the glass jars cannot. 

the lids apparently CAN be washed, but i havent tried it. 

james


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I don't like to throw things away in general. Growing up in Japan, we always tried to recycle things as much as possible.


----------



## Dartolution

So we do have a local thread! 

Thanks Joey for letting me know where it is!

James, I might be interested in the ABG mix. Im setting up a 36" x 24" x 18" viv with a water feature, GS background, Fogger etc... for Either Citronella Tinc's or Vents... or both... (ignore that last part). 

Either way, I will be needing substrate. I am wanting to use Turface as well, for the benefits it has on the microfauna. So I'm trying to figure out if I can use both and possibly layer the substrate, turface being on bottom, ABG on top. Ideas?

Also, James, I PMed you a week ago, never got a response.


----------



## fieldnstream

Tomoko Schum said:


> I don't like to throw things away in general. Growing up in Japan, we always tried to recycle things as much as possible.


I'm the same way. I reuse deli cups and lids(I have some that a couple of years old). I dump all the junk out, rinse really well, let them soak in a 10% bleach solution for about 30 mins. Then I rinse them really well and run them through the dishwasher. Seems like a lot of work but it really isn't.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Well look at her seems Alabama is getting noticed and popular. I see a lot of people are coming out of hiding ahaha.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Krenshaw22 said:


> Well look at her seems Alabama is getting noticed and popular. I see a lot of people are coming out of hiding ahaha.


I wonder if anybody is up in my area... Looking at the older section of this thread, there were a few people up in Huntsville area.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Tomoko Schum said:


> I wonder if anybody is up in my area... Looking at the older section of this thread, there were a few people up in Huntsville area.


I actually think I'm the only person this far south that has darts.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Krenshaw22 said:


> I actually think I'm the only person this far south that has darts.


I hope more people will hop in here to tell us where they are.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Tomoko Schum said:


> I hope more people will hop in here to tell us where they are.


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## james67

ive tried to contact adam butt a few times (huntsville) bus havent gotten a response. he's been a pretty "big name" in darts for quite a long time.

james


----------



## itsott

Im in dothan. Almost to the fl line but across the state from you.


----------



## Krenshaw22

If anyone wants to join this little club thing I created a while back. It'll keep track of who all is from Alabama. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/alabama-froggers.html


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hey James,

I saw your vivarium fan video. That was great! 

Would you recommend a 40 mm fan that is powerful enough but very quiet (silent)? I want to do an in-tank installation using a 3" x 2" or 2-1/2" by 2" pipe reducer as its housing.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I am thinking about going to Repticon in Atlanta in January on Sunday 29th. I learned that Under the Canopy farm will be there with some PDF's. I am trying to find out if I can pick up a couple of D. tinctorius azureus from them there. I am also hoping that I can pick up some ABG mix and other supplies while I am there.


----------



## itsott

There are a few of us going on saturday. You might want to email ucf to see if they have any aval. I dont remember what all supplies they brought with them last time.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> There are a few of us going on saturday. You might want to email ucf to see if they have any aval. I dont remember what all supplies they brought with them last time.


Thanks. I sent a message through their Contact page, but they have not responded yet. I hope they get back to me soon.


----------



## titansfever83

Tortoises, Red Ear Sliders, Tarantulas, mice, rabbits, geckos, and bearded dragons....... and of course, about 500 snakes @ the Dixie Show.

I was expecting more lizards, or chameleons, or even more species of geckos. One guy had some cork bark and I didn't see any driftwood. 

Hopefully Repticon will be a little more promising.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> Tortoises, Red Ear Sliders, Tarantulas, mice, rabbits, geckos, and bearded dragons....... and of course, about 500 snakes @ the Dixie Show.
> 
> I was expecting more lizards, or chameleons, or even more species of geckos. One guy had some cork bark and I didn't see any driftwood.
> 
> Hopefully Repticon will be a little more promising.


That sucks.Glad I didnt make the trip. 

On a side note I have a male sub-adult Bearded Dragon I need to find a new home for. For free to a loving caring home willing to let a his tank and lighting to go with him if needed. If anyone is interested please PM me


----------



## itsott

Repticon is better than dixie from a frog point of view and a few other points. I do enjoy dixie show but then again we have to red foot torts. Ucf are very nice and have some good stuff. If you need an exo tank they have about every size. Julys show will be even better with joshfrogs coming. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I got the response from Under the Canopy Farm. They will be holding 2 to 3 azureus for me. Yeah! They also have all the supplies to go with as well 

I am constructing my vivarium. I finished an egg-crate false bottom and glued the cork background panels to the back of the aquarium. I will glue a side panel tomorrow. When that dries up, I will place a large driftwood piece and connect a small tubing to my small pump to create a gentle stream to wash over the driftwood. I wish I had some ABG mix to get the moss and other plants going, but I have to wait till I get to the Repticon next Sunday.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I got the response from Under the Canopy Farm. They will be holding 2 to 3 azureus for me. Yeah! They also have all the supplies to go with as well
> 
> I am constructing my vivarium. I finished an egg-crate false bottom and glued the cork background panels to the back of the aquarium. I will glue a side panel tomorrow. When that dries up, I will place a large driftwood piece and connect a small tubing to my small pump to create a gentle stream to wash over the driftwood. I wish I had some ABG mix to get the moss and other plants going, but I have to wait till I get to the Repticon next Sunday.



You taking the fast track. I hope I get to go to the show but its not looking good ATM.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> You taking the fast track. I hope I get to go to the show but its not looking good ATM.


I hope you can go, but I understand that there are other priorities. 

Yes, I am on the fast track. I need to hurry up and finish the vivarium if I want to bring home a frog or two with me next Sunday. I wanted to take my time to build the vivarium first, but when I found out OCF is coming to Repticon this month, I decided to get frogs from them at the show.


----------



## velvety14u

Tomko Im close to you and also have plenty of spingtails ..hit me up with a pm if you want to get them locally..I can let you have some real reasonable...


----------



## rcmike

Tomoko Schum said:


> I hope you can go, but I understand that there are other priorities.
> 
> Yes, I am on the fast track. I need to hurry up and finish the vivarium if I want to bring home a frog or two with me next Sunday. I wanted to take my time to build the vivarium first, but when I found out OCF is coming to Repticon this month, I decided to get frogs from them at the show.


Nice to see you here. I guess all the frog talk on reefcentral got you hooked too.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

rcmike said:


> Nice to see you here. I guess all the frog talk on reefcentral got you hooked too.


Yep  

Velvety14U - 

PM sent.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I hope you can go, but I understand that there are other priorities.
> 
> Yes, I am on the fast track. I need to hurry up and finish the vivarium if I want to bring home a frog or two with me next Sunday. I wanted to take my time to build the vivarium first, but when I found out OCF is coming to Repticon this month, I decided to get frogs from them at the show.



I hope it works out so I can go.
You can setup a easy QT/grow out quick and easy. From what Ive read they could stay it it for a months without issues that would give you more time to get your viv right. 
I hope to get some frogs soon but Im on a tight budget ATM while Im trying to find out whats going to happen with my job so I can only spend money I make selling off other(corals) stuff.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> You can setup a easy QT/grow out quick and easy. From what Ive read they could stay it it for a months without issues that would give you more time to get your viv right.


That's a good point. Thanks.



> I hope to get some frogs soon but Im on a tight budget ATM while Im trying to find out whats going to happen with my job so I can only spend money I make selling off other(corals) stuff.


I hope things will work out for you. If you don't get to go this time, I will share with you whatever grows well for me. Fruit fly should do really well for me cause I am usually inundated with them on my ripe tomatoes and peaches every summer  Springtails and isopod should, too, since I seem to grow them well in my veggie garden, haha.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I hope things will work out for you. If you don't get to go this time, I will share with you whatever grows well for me. Fruit fly should do really well for me cause I am usually inundated with them on my ripe tomatoes and peaches every summer  Springtails and isopod should, too, since I seem to grow them well in my veggie garden, haha.


Thanks. Ive got springs already and getting some isos this week so Im pretty good right now. Will need some FF when the time comes but have someone local that can get me started with those when I need them.


----------



## Dartolution

Tomoko Schum said:


> That's a good point. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope things will work out for you. If you don't get to go this time, I will share with you whatever grows well for me. Fruit fly should do really well for me cause I am usually inundated with them on my ripe tomatoes and peaches every summer  Springtails and isopod should, too, since I seem to grow them well in my veggie garden, haha.



Be careful this summer to not introduce wild type FFs into your culture! Otherwise you'll end up with a cup full of fliers! And a face full of flies isn't exactly fun! 

Also keep your cultures cooler (70-75) during the summer too, especially if you culture gliders as from what I understand warmer temperatures cause the a change in the protein structure to allow for properly formed and working wings! 
Though there is mixed evidence of this. James could probably speak more about it.


----------



## james67

ive only had problems with flyers a few times over the years. i keep the cultures in the frogroom so temps stay well below 80F. the worst problem i had was a culture which got phorid flies in it. they boomed like crazy and the larvae were huge, but i dont like flying flies, so they got trashed.

james


----------



## Krenshaw22

Speaking of flies I was wonder if any locals could help? I'm in need of flies all my cultures crashed. I got some termites to feed but need them Asap. The vendors shipping is killer that's why I'm turning to fellow hobbyists. Pm if you can help. Thank you Brian.


----------



## Dartolution

Just as an FYI Southeatern fruit flies has a free shipping deal and their cultures I received were excellent!


----------



## Krenshaw22

Dartolution said:


> Just as an FYI Southeatern fruit flies has a free shipping deal and their cultures I received were excellent!


Actually beat ya too it lol. I bought a kit from them earlier today thank you for referring them though.


----------



## itsott

How much do you have to buy to get free shipping?

James how are the turkish gliders? I work with melanos and golden hydei now. Are the gliders comparable in size or production to either?


----------



## Krenshaw22

itsott said:


> How much do you have to buy to get free shipping?
> 
> James how are the turkish gliders? I work with melanos and golden hydei now. Are the gliders comparable in size or production to either?


For free proirty shipping at checkout use code "FREEME" it'll get ya the free shipping.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Krenshaw22 said:


> For free proirty shipping at checkout use code "FREEME" it'll get ya the free shipping.


Its good until Jan. 31


----------



## james67

itsott said:


> How much do you have to buy to get free shipping?
> 
> James how are the turkish gliders? I work with melanos and golden hydei now. Are the gliders comparable in size or production to either?


i'd say slightly larger than wingless and MUCH more productive. once i got the turkish gliders going, i tossed all my other melanogaster.

james


----------



## itsott

Where did you get your cultures?


----------



## -=Adam=-

james67 said:


> ive tried to contact adam butt a few times (huntsville) bus havent gotten a response. he's been a pretty "big name" in darts for quite a long time.
> 
> james


James,

Very sorry if I've missed replying to an email (or emails) that you sent! I've been notoriously pretty bad with responses lately, but don't mean any disrespect.

Glad to see there's more hobbiests activity in the area! I've also been keeping darts since '99 and live in Huntsville, AL.

-=Adam Butt=-
[email protected]


----------



## itsott

Wow thats crazy i have 3 vanzos from your line. Good to see there are experienced people close by.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

> Glad to see there's more hobbiests activity in the area! I've also been keeping darts since '99 and live in Huntsville, AL.
> 
> -=Adam Butt=-
> [email protected]


Hi Adam,

I am glad to find another hobbyist in Huntsville area! I am in Madison.
Would you tell us what type of PDF's you are keeping lately?


----------



## titansfever83

Just curious if anyone near Birmingham may know of a nursery that sells plants that would work in our Vivs? I would like to try to buy local before I go with an online purchase.


----------



## james67

i sell some cuttings here and there. my propagation tank has been virtually emptied a few times through trades, sales, and some mistakes on my part, but i'm trying to build back a decent collection (as funds allow).

i got a couple plants at hanna's that are viv suitable, but they dont have a whole lot.

james


----------



## -=Adam=-

Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> I am glad to find another hobbyist in Huntsville area! I am in Madison.
> Would you tell us what type of PDF's you are keeping lately?


Tomoko,

Same here! We live on the South East side in Owens Cross Roads. We're working with a number of different species and morphs including tinctorius (citronella, azureus, nikita, green sips, matecho, la fummee, patricia, brazil cobalts), Super Blue auratus, leucomelas, thumbnails (imitator, veradero, vazolinii, green leg lamasi, orange lamasi, standard lamasi, reticulatus, benedicta, variabilis, quiquevittatus, uakarii, fantasticus), highland tricolor, orange pepperi, oophaga (granulifera, bastimentos, nancy, escudo, el dorado, man creek), gold bicolor, and probably a couple others I am forgetting. There are pictures of the majority of our animals on the two sites below. Take care,

-=Adam=-
Frognet.org Gallery :: Adam Butt
Flickr: Adam Butt's Photostream


----------



## Tomoko Schum

-=Adam=- said:


> Tomoko,
> 
> Same here! We live on the South East side in Owens Cross Roads. We're working with a number of different species and morphs including tinctorius (citronella, azureus, nikita, green sips, matecho, la fummee, patricia, brazil cobalts), Super Blue auratus, leucomelas, thumbnails (imitator, veradero, vazolinii, green leg lamasi, orange lamasi, standard lamasi, reticulatus, benedicta, variabilis, quiquevittatus, uakarii, fantasticus), highland tricolor, orange pepperi, oophaga (granulifera, bastimentos, nancy, escudo, el dorado, man creek), gold bicolor, and probably a couple others I am forgetting. There are pictures of the majority of our animals on the two sites below. Take care,
> 
> -=Adam=-
> Frognet.org Gallery :: Adam Butt
> Flickr: Adam Butt's Photostream


Fantastic!! I took a look at your beautiful pictures. I am so impressed! I am just a novice. As a matter of fact, I am getting my first frogs today. I have a lot to learn, and I hope you can provide me with some guidance. Would it be possible to visit your place sometime in near future to admire your collection? I'd like to find out what I should do to improve my vivarium, too.


----------



## rcmike

-=Adam=- said:


> Tomoko,
> 
> Same here! We live on the South East side in Owens Cross Roads. We're working with a number of different species and morphs including tinctorius (citronella, azureus, nikita, green sips, matecho, la fummee, patricia, brazil cobalts), Super Blue auratus, leucomelas, thumbnails (imitator, veradero, vazolinii, green leg lamasi, orange lamasi, standard lamasi, reticulatus, benedicta, variabilis, quiquevittatus, uakarii, fantasticus), highland tricolor, orange pepperi, oophaga (granulifera, bastimentos, nancy, escudo, el dorado, man creek), gold bicolor, and probably a couple others I am forgetting. There are pictures of the majority of our animals on the two sites below. Take care,
> 
> -=Adam=-
> Frognet.org Gallery :: Adam Butt
> Flickr: Adam Butt's Photostream



Wow, you have quite a collection. I need to stop by next time I go to the R/C helicopter funfly down there.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I hope you don't mind my showing off the pictures of what I got today at Repticon Atlanta. They are my very first frogs. They are still very tiny and so cute!










I also purchased a fruit fly culture. When I came home, I saw some flies flying around inside the container  I suppose that the rest of them (those that are not flying) are okay to sub culture from. Should I take the container outside and let the flyer fly off?


----------



## rcmike

Nice! I am not sure about the flies though. I had a culture do that once and I fed them off but I didn't try to make another culture from it.


----------



## itsott

I would not make new cultures from it if there are fliers in there. You can try to feed them off but it gets messy. I usually just toss them.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I would not make new cultures from it if there are fliers in there. You can try to feed them off but it gets messy. I usually just toss them.


I don't know if the fly is a contaminant from outside or some had simply morphed due to a higher temp that they might have been exposed to. I guess I need to order another batch of fly culture from somewhere... Where do you get your melanogaster ff from?


----------



## itsott

Ive gotten them from various members and vendors. If you can find someone close to you in would prob be better to get one on them. Shipping can get high.


----------



## rcmike

I have ordered from Josh's Frogs and South East Fruit Flies and had good results with both.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Shipping can get high.


Boy, you're not kidding. S/H at Josh's frog is pretty high.
I thought that you can ship things via flat rate USPS priority mail at relatively inexpensively... A 4.99 ff culture turns into something like 18.00 purchase


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Boy, you're not kidding. S/H at Josh's frog is pretty high.
> I thought that you can ship things via flat rate USPS priority mail at relatively inexpensively... A 4.99 ff culture turns into something like 18.00 purchase


Sounds about right. The cost of shipping a USPS flat rate box is right around $11 now. I would think they would get a discount though


----------



## Krenshaw22

South East Fruit Flies has free shipping until jan. 31 better jump on it and the fly cultures are booming I really like them.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Thank you, guys. I just went ahead and placed an order to SE FF. I used the coupon code, but PayPal does not seem to know what to do with it. They charged the full USPS shipping charge anyway  I hope SE FF will refund me the shipping cost.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thank you, guys. I just went ahead and placed an order to SE FF. I used the coupon code, but PayPal does not seem to know what to do with it. They charged the full USPS shipping charge anyway  I hope SE FF will refund me the shipping cost.



 Ive not ordered from them but Im guessing there should of being a place for the code before it went to PP. I would go ahead and email them about it and maybe call them tomorrow if they list a #.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Ive not ordered from them but Im guessing there should of being a place for the code before it went to PP. I would go ahead and email them about it and maybe call them tomorrow if they list a #.


There was a place for the code before it went to PP, but it was not passed to PP, or PP did not know what to do with it.

I have called SE FF and also emailed them. Hopefully I will hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I am happy to report that I got the refund on S/H charges from SE FF as they promised


----------



## Tomoko Schum

The shipment from SE FF arrived badly shook up thanks to USPS. All the flies in the producing culture are dead and thoroughly mixed up in the media. I don't know if maggots/larvae are alive or not, but some must be there unaffected. A small number of flies in the fresh starter culture are still alive, but there are quite a few dead flies mixed up in the media.

So, should I start a new culture by using the live flies right away? I hate to through away the good cultures, but the dead ones in the culture may spoil the whole thing. What y'all think?


----------



## itsott

Youll have to wait on a more experienced member to chime in. Also may want to give seff a shout.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Youll have to wait on a more experienced member to chime in. Also may want to give seff a shout.


SEFF just responded to my email and said to keep the fresh culture as it is. They will replace the dead producing culture for me. I hope that the dead flies in the bottom of the fresh culture won't spoil the whole media. They are really badly shook up.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Tomoko,
Definitely keep the "bad" culture, you may get a good bloom from existing larvae. Have you been able to find anyone locally that may have an extra producing culture? I remember you saying that you had a culture with fliers...if you don't have any other flies you can put the flier culture in the fridge for a few mins and feed out of it (better than nothing). Just make sure to keep the new cultures in a place where no flier-escapees can reach them. Best of luck to you, it seems like you are hitting more speedbumps than usual for someone just starting out. If you need any help just let me know!
-Field


----------



## itsott

I think he is up around james and adam. Maybe one of them can lend a hand. Dont take that as they can. Flies can be tricky man ive had fliers, cultures that died and cultures that made a ton of larvae and no flies. If i wouldve known you were at the show i couldve made you a culture or two of melanos or hydei.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

> I think he is up around james and adam.


_She_ is not far from Adam. Adam told me that he can help me out with flies, but I should be fine with the current batches and the replacement from SEFF. I will see if I can get the bad batch to bloom. If it does, I will sub culture from it. 



> it seems like you are hitting more speedbumps than usual


It has not been bad at all. The first batch of flies had a lot of fliers. I was just surprised. 

My vivarium is coming along nicely. With the high humidity all aquatic plants are holding up nicely without losing any of their submersed leaves. Field, your peperomia red tree is draping over a rock and looking very pretty. I am waiting for various molds to go away. It's interesting to see so many different types of mold to come up. It's like starting up a reef tank for the first time. It's full of discoveries. Everyday it bring such a wonderment. I am having a lot of fun


----------



## itsott

Oops! Apologies.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Oops! Apologies.


No worry. I know it's hard to tell from my Japanese name. Just for your information, a lot of female Japanese names end in "ko". One of my brothers-in-law used to call me Tom


----------



## itsott

Just got the dates. I will be in birmingham march 7th-11th. Ill have a class on the 7th-9th. Not sure how long they will be.


----------



## velvety14u

Anyone going to the NARBC? Im considering going to it next weekend in Arlington TX...rental car, hotel , fuel costs ...anyone wanna go we could share expenses. Leave friday AM return late sunday PM. Let me know


----------



## itsott

Did the group buy die?


----------



## james67

just waiting for better response!

james


----------



## itsott

Did you get my pms?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

SEFF sent me a replacement culture, and it arrived in a very good condition yesterday. I am very pleased with their quick service  But now I have so much flies that I don't know what to do with the extra.

Today I worked with my light fixture and a fan. I raised the fixture off the glass shelf since the heat of the CF lamp in it raises the temp by almost 10 degrees. It's okay right now, but I am concerned about the warmer weather. I added a fan inside the vivarium, but the temp came down only slightly. I am going to add another fan between the glass top and the light fixture. I am hoping that this will help. 

When I turned off the CF light between two LED lamps in my Exo Terra canopy, the temp dropped significantly (6 to 7 degrees). I may need to replace the CF lamp with another LED.

In the mean time, my Azureus are growing fast in their temporary house. It's amazing how fast they grow. When do they start calling/singing?


----------



## itsott

Not sure about them but my leucs started around 6 or 7 months.


----------



## james67

expect it to take 12-18 months. anything beore that is luck of the draw IMO

james


----------



## itsott

I was shocked to hear it that early. However the calls were short and few and far between. Now that they are a year old i hear them call daily and it is a fairly long and very audible call.


----------



## itsott

Just an update sat down last night and got an itching to do something so i ordered treefern panels, fans, drains, powersupply, and other random supplies. Went by lowes wednesday morning got silicone, pvc peices, loctite plastic bonder, and sphag moss. I sat down at work tonight and did some measurements and will be ordering 1/4" glass to build 2-22.5x17x20 vivs in a few hours. I have glass drill bits for misting, drain, and fan holes. I also have a large stump and a ton of cork bark so i am going to do one with a cork bark mosaic and the other with tree fern back ground with a stump.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> expect it to take 12-18 months. anything beore that is luck of the draw IMO
> 
> james


Thanks. I suspected that they had to be nearly mature. I have a long time to wait since mine is barely 3 months old.


----------



## james67

itsott said:


> Just an update sat down last night and got an itching to do something so i ordered treefern panels, fans, drains, powersupply, and other random supplies. Went by lowes wednesday morning got silicone, pvc peices, loctite plastic bonder, and sphag moss. I sat down at work tonight and did some measurements and will be ordering 1/4" glass to build 2-22.5x17x20 vivs in a few hours. I have glass drill bits for misting, drain, and fan holes. I also have a large stump and a ton of cork bark so i am going to do one with a cork bark mosaic and the other with tree fern back ground with a stump.


sorry man. i hope you dont think i was ignoring you about the treefern and stuff. 

i'd really like to get some other people interested in some media (at least) and get that rolling. but treefern and ABG are some things i'd be happy to do as well. unfortunately, like i said before, there's been very limited interest. (i.e. you, and me )

james


----------



## Frogart

james67 said:


> sorry man. i hope you dont think i was ignoring you about the treefern and stuff.
> 
> i'd really like to get some other people interested in some media (at least) and get that rolling. but treefern and ABG are some things i'd be happy to do as well. unfortunately, like i said before, there's been very limited interest. (i.e. you, and me )
> 
> james



I was in on the media but with how slow things where going I ended up having to order some


----------



## itsott

I didnt think that at all. I know we have to wait to get enough people to make worth the effort. I ordered tree fern slabs to glue onto a background. I did however have to order some abg and superfly to hold me over until we get this thing going. Im more worried about these fan setups i am going to be working on.


----------



## james67

i dont know what happened to that PM. shoot m another and we can talk about fans 

james


----------



## itsott

Whew. I Totaled up all the supplies for these builds. Its less than expected but still not pretty. I will be starting the build thread soon. I pickup glass tomorrow and will begin drilling for fans, drains, and misting nozzels.


----------



## itsott

Pm sent. Anyone have any orchids?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi y'all,

Here's an update on my 20g vivarium. I attached a link to a slide show below.

I have not moved my frogs to it yet since I still need to do a few things to it.
I intend to add a small section of a vent screen to the top and change out the fan to another type. I am going to use the existing case fan to blow air in the space between the light and the glass top. I am also going to move the coco hut to the right hand side of the vivarium. 

I added a lot of these plants last Monday. The most of them are cuttings, but they are doing fine so far. I am waiting very patiently for them to grow up and cover the back wall.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## velvety14u

Its looking great! Cant wait to get you can get cuttings....Im always looking for new plants


----------



## Dartolution

Looks great Tomoko Schum...
Where did you find your fan mount? This gives me an idea for the 20L I have with my Azureus in it...


----------



## Tomoko Schum

> Its looking great! Cant wait to get you can get cuttings....Im always looking for new plants


Thank you, velvety14u. I am hoping that the plants will grow fast. Some of the plants have already sprouted new growth, but I hear that Oak Leaf ficus and Ficus sp. Panama are rather slow growers. These are the plants that I want to cover the background with, but I guess I have to be patient.



> Looks great Tomoko Schum...
> Where did you find your fan mount? This gives me an idea for the 20L I have with my Azureus in it...


Thank you, dartolution. The fan mount came from my daugther's Garmin. She is not using the wind shield mount so I snitched it. I hear that the GPS mount does not hold up for a long time, though. However, my husband's Serius radio windshield mount has been working for many years without a problem.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I made a screen insert for my vivarium out of a fallen and bent window screen (recycling). The temp dropped a few degrees just with the screen insert . 

Here's the picture of the screen insert that I made:


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I made a screen insert for my vivarium out of a fallen and bent window screen (recycling). The temp dropped a few degrees just with the screen insert .
> 
> Here's the picture of the screen insert that I made:



Looks great. The best part of any hobby is the DIY projects


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Looks great. The best part of any hobby is the DIY projects


Thank you. It was fun doing it.


----------



## itsott

Build tease!


----------



## fieldnstream

I spy a familiar stump in that teaser...


----------



## titansfever83

when's the next tease?!

I've got a nice tease for you guys from thedriftwoodstore.com but I won't be posting any pics until next weekend when I get back home from work. 

Don't leave us hangin'..... I'll be checking in tomorrow(mobile) to see some progress!


----------



## itsott

Here you go for those who care to follow. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/78972-duo-22-5x17x20s.html#post698983


----------



## itsott

Anyone heard from james in the last few days?


----------



## titansfever83

itsott said:


> Anyone heard from james in the last few days?


nope... sent him a PM yesterday and no reply yet.


----------



## itsott

Updated my build thread if anyones following.


----------



## james67

itsott said:


> Anyone heard from james in the last few days?


this seems as good a place as any to post about my recent disappearance..

last week, i had a very serious car accident (at almost 75mph) and its been rather hectic since then.

most importantly i was not badly injured, it could have been MUCH worse. my airbags failed deploy despite a direct and severe impact to the sensor, and i managed to come to a stop 1/2 way down a steep embankment which ended in an even more steep drop. so, in all, i feel incredibly thankful to be alive.
im suffering from some lingering form injury to my head which has caused what i can only describe as not being 100%, but its better each day.

since then, ive been home only twice and only to feed the animals and get clothes and mail. im not trying to ignore everyone, but its been a struggle since i, now, dont have transportation and need to figure out something new everyday. 

i'll do my best to get back to everyone as soon as i get a little more on-track (get a new car, back into a normal routine, etc.).

james


----------



## itsott

Hate to hear this james. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I hope you get well soon, James. 

itsott - I am following your build. You are doing a great job!


----------



## bgmike64

Take care of yourself, bro. Wish u a speedy recovery!


----------



## titansfever83

James, let me know if you need help with anything or a ride somewhere until you find a new vehicle.


----------



## itsott

Im tearing down a viv today and will have a tone of creeping fig and possibly a few other cuttings if anyone wants it pm me


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I don't know if it's true or not, but a local Herp shop owner told me that Repticon is coming to Birmingham sometime this year. Have any of you heard about this?


----------



## itsott

Not sure on that. I will be in bham next week 6-9. If anyone wants to meet up or a ff culture, plants, leafs. James if you need help hit me up. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> I don't know if it's true or not, but a local Herp shop owner told me that Repticon is coming to Birmingham sometime this year. Have any of you heard about this?


Yes they are you can look on Repticon site to find out the date. I don't recall when.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Frogart said:


> Yes they are you can look on Repticon site to find out the date. I don't recall when.


Thank you, Frogart. I checked it out.

Repticon Birmingham is on June 9 - 10 at Birmingham-Jefferson Convention Complex.

The Repticon site did not have exhibitors listed yet. I hope some dart frog vendors are coming.


----------



## titansfever83

everyone be safe tonight!

some nasty storms coming in soon.


----------



## itsott

They are beating down here now. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomoko Schum

it's pretty much over up here now.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thank you, Frogart. I checked it out.
> 
> Repticon Birmingham is on June 9 - 10 at Birmingham-Jefferson Convention Complex.
> 
> The Repticon site did not have exhibitors listed yet. I hope some dart frog vendors are coming.


IDK but I hope so because I want to go. I know Joshs frogs will be at the Atl show the following month but I wont be able to go to that one. My kid is playing in the Little League World Series in Gulf Shores that week/weekend.



Tomoko Schum said:


> it's pretty much over up here now.


Glad your ok. Have you heard from any other reefers in that area?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I was wondering about some reefers around me, but so far no bad news.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I am contemplating on getting a 36 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra tank to house a few thumbnails. 

I am hoping to get a group of R. amazonica. I hear that they are rather shy frogs, but I really love the color of these frogs (blue-legged striped frogs with red backround color fading into yellow.) I don't want them to hide all the time, though.

Some people commented that their Iquitos vents are quite bold while others said the opposite. I am hoping that a larger, well-planted terrarium will let them relax a bit and come out a bit more.

I initially thought about a 36 x 18 x 36 size terrarium, but I think that lighting may present a heat issue since I think a tall tank will require a lot of light to reach down to the lower layer.

Do you think a 36 x 18 x 24 be a good one for a group of thumbnails?

I also have another question regarding the background. It comes with the fake rock background that is removable. I am not sure if some plants can climb on it well. If not, should I use black GS foam and peat? Is the foam very permanent? If I make a mistake, can I peel it off and start over?


----------



## itsott

I have a pair of banded intermedius in a 18x18x24 the size you mentioned should work great. Great stuff can be removed and the glass cleaned with a razor blade.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I have a pair of banded intermedius in a 18x18x24 the size you mentioned should work great. Great stuff can be removed and the glass cleaned with a razor blade.


Thanks!

I am still contemplating on 36 x 18 x 36 since Todd at light your reptiles said that he has LED's that work well for the tank. 

The only concern is that I am very vertically challenged. I need a step stool for just about everything that I do at home. I don't know how I like it if I have to constantly drag my step stool around to work with my viv, too.

I am very impressed with the tank in this thread at the moment. I would like to create one like that in 36 x 18 x 24.


----------



## itsott

If you put it on a custom built stand or rack it wouldnt be a challenge.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Thank you. 

I am a chicken when it comes to working in an unfamiliar territory.  I guess I need to do some practice with GS and silicone. I also have to make a mock vivarium out of a big cardboard box to get the feel of the thing. 

I need to plan well since I hate to keep upgrading to bigger tanks. I've done enough of upgrading with my reef tanks (sigh).


----------



## itsott

I used to love reef tanks. Had two had to leave town for work, when i return the power had flickered, pumps stopped and i lost everything besides a snowflake eel. I do want to get a fowlr tank.


----------



## itsott

Any restaraunt suggestions for the trussville area?


----------



## Krenshaw22

Three days ago I actually gave my saltwater setup to a friend and I got him startd in it.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Oh also on the little group thing, it is up for anyone so topics can be more organized instead of random. the name of it is Alabama Froggers and the link is http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/alabama-froggers.html
feel free to use it.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Krenshaw22 said:


> Oh also on the little group thing, it is up for anyone so topics can be more organized instead of random. the name of it is Alabama Froggers and the link is http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/alabama-froggers.html
> feel free to use it.


Thank you for reminding us about the Alabama Froggers forum. I will try to direct my new postings over there.

Y'all are abondoning ship on reefing? I know this hobby is quite addicting, but I am hoping to keep all my hobbies going. Instead of a so-called multiple tanks syndrome, I'm afraid that I've got a multiple hobbies syndrome going  .


----------



## Krenshaw22

Your welcome itll be actually better as its easier to find stuff. But yes ive giving up on fish (salt & fresh) frogs are more appealing to me and I enjoy them more.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> . Instead of a so-called multiple tanks syndrome, I'm afraid that I've got a multiple hobbies syndrome going  .



Glad to know Im not the only one


----------



## james67

im back! i just bought a new truck ( meaning im back at my own place rather than staying with co-workers) so i'll be on the boards again and am available to local froggers for anything they need. i want to try and do the group media supply buy real soon so PM me or post with interest



james


----------



## Tomoko Schum

james67 said:


> im back! i just bought a new truck ( meaning im back at my own place rather than staying with co-workers) so i'll be on the boards again and am available to local froggers for anything they need. i want to try and do the group media supply buy real soon so PM me or post with interest
> 
> 
> 
> james


Hi James,

I am glad that you are back and doing better.

What kind of supplies can you get? I am looking for cork barks, cork rounds, driftwood pieces, and some plants primarily.


----------



## itsott

How many of you raise multiple types of ff? I raise wingless melanos and golden hydei. I was cleaning cups out today and noticed that my melano cultures stay the same throughout the life of the culture. However my hydei gets darker over time until its almost black towards the end. Anybody else notice any differences?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> How many of you raise multiple types of ff? I raise wingless melanos and golden hydei. I was cleaning cups out today and noticed that my melano cultures stay the same throughout the life of the culture. However my hydei gets darker over time until its almost black towards the end. Anybody else notice any differences?


I only have flightless melanos. I noticed that they are much bigger when they first bloom. At the end of 4th week, they look tiny.


----------



## itsott

Ive noticed that in both of mine. Did you ever find cork?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Ive noticed that in both of mine. Did you ever find cork?


Not yet. 

I had a change of plan on the choice of frogs. I am going to get a pair of R. imitator varadero from UE. They are bringing a number of frogs into the US in April so that frogs can be shipped directly to us by UPS. As a result, I am getting a smaller viv for them. I will be getting 18 x 18 x 24 instead of 36 x 18 x 36. I will be looking for smaller cork pieces. I will need to purchase a few broms and some vining plants.


----------



## Frogart

Tomoko Schum said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I had a change of plan on the choice of frogs. I am going to get a pair of R. imitator varadero from UE. They are bringing a number of frogs into the US in April so that frogs can be shipped directly to us by UPS. As a result, I am getting a smaller viv for them. I will be getting 18 x 18 x 24 instead of 36 x 18 x 36. I will be looking for smaller cork pieces. I will need to purchase a few broms and some vining plants.



Great choice. I love my pair. there are a bit shy but not so much I dont see them


----------



## Toxic frogs

Heya Bama folks...just cruzing your thread and noticed the Understory thing. They actualy shipped back on march 7th. I got some varaderos, summersi, SI tricolor, Imitator chazuta, auratus camos and some iquitos vents....they are all amazing. I will be ordering from them again for sure at the end of the year. One of my male tricolors was calling when i opened the box too, it was so cool. Anything you get from them is sure to be great quality.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Toxic frogs said:


> Heya Bama folks...just cruzing your thread and noticed the Understory thing. They actualy shipped back on march 7th. I got some varaderos, summersi, SI tricolor, Imitator chazuta, auratus camos and some iquitos vents....they are all amazing. I will be ordering from them again for sure at the end of the year. One of my male tricolors was calling when i opened the box too, it was so cool. Anything you get from them is sure to be great quality.


Good to know. Thanks, Toxic frogs. I am looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## itsott

I love my veraderos. Very pretty frogs.


----------



## Dartolution

Joey ya' thumbs make me sick! Haha 
He's purdy! What are you up to now?


----------



## titansfever83

I did not realize so many of the bama peeps had veraderos or were planning to get them. 

Veraderos are #1 on my list but I'm not ready for any right now. Just keep me in mind when all you locals start producing babies or decide to sell some of the adults. I'll buy them and keep you from having the trouble of shipping them cross country.



Jamie


----------



## itsott

Im still waiting mine out to see if i have a pair. Along with lamasi, vanzo, leucs, mints.


----------



## titansfever83

itsott said:


> Im still waiting mine out to see if i have a pair. Along with lamasi, vanzo, leucs, mints.


Sounds like you got a lot going on. What part of alabama you in itsott? I'm very close to James and about 30 minutes from Joey(frogart). Halfway between Talladega and Birmingham.


----------



## itsott

Im in southeast alabama about 30 mins from the florida and georgia lines. I was in birmingham this past week.


----------



## velvety14u

Any of you going to the Dixie show this weekend?


----------



## titansfever83

itsott said:


> Im in southeast alabama about 30 mins from the florida and georgia lines. I was in birmingham this past week.



Oh..... well you have better access to plants than we do up north! You should hit me up next time your up here and we'll try to get James and Joey together too. Though my work has been sending me out of town for the past few months to Chattanooga, TN. But I'm always home on the weekends.



velvety14u said:


> Any of you going to the Dixie show this weekend?



I went last month and they had a lot of cool ass snakes(better than Repitcon in Atlanta) but not much else.


----------



## itsott

I met up with james while i was up that way. I will definitely let you know when i get up that wy again. I wont be making it to dixie as i will be in atlanta next weekend.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Velvety14u -

When I was at Animal Trax this afternoon, the owner of the store said that a lady from Ardmore area with tree frogs was there in the morning. Was that you?


----------



## itsott

Been mighty quiet on here. How is everyone


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> Been mighty quiet on here. How is everyone


I am still here. I just got a pair of R. imitator varadero from UE yesterday. One of them is already calling last night. This morning the other one was following the calling male around for a little while. I am hoping that I got a pair.

I am suddenly getting short of FF again. The culture that was started on 4/6 is still producing, but I did not get enough to feed four frogs (the varadero pair and two very young Azureus) this morning. The one that was started on 4/16 is not yet producing although I see a bunch of light brown pupae. I suspect that they will hatch in two days. 

So how many melanogaster FF culture should I start every week for four little frogs?


----------



## itsott

I start 2 melanos and 1 hydei every week. That feeds 6 thumbs 4 leucs, 3 mints, and 7 small tincs


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> I start 2 melanos and 1 hydei every week. That feeds 6 thumbs 4 leucs, 3 mints, and 7 small tincs


How many flies are you adding to a culture when you start it?

The cool weather in the past week or so seems to have slowed them down a bit. I hope that my melanos will start producing faster since it's getting warmer now.


----------



## itsott

20-50. No exact measuring there. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomoko Schum

itsott said:


> 20-50. No exact measuring there.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

Earlier in the month when it was warmer (funny weather we are having) my ff culture took only 11 days to bloom. The 4/16 batch has several dark pupae now. I suspect that I get the first bloom in a couple of days. That would be 14 days till the 1st bloom.

I ended up purchasing a container of FF from a local new Petco last night to supplement my sluggish cultures. Luckily all their ff containers were in a very good condition. When the new Petco opened about a couple of weeks ago, their ff containers look like they were just started.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi y'all,

I finally got over my fear of the great stuff and constructed my Exo Terra terrarium. I hope you don't mind me sharing some pictures of it.

Here's the full view of the tank:










I also have a link for the slide show of my plants:

http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o23/tomokoschum/Exo Terra vivarium/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## titansfever83

it's been a minute...... how is everyone?!


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> it's been a minute...... how is everyone?!


Good. You? Did you get your tank finished?


----------



## markpulawski

Tomoko low temps will definitely slow down FF production, low enough and they will stop all together, you really need to kepp them above 70. We have no heat here in Florida and every winter i get a couple weeks of temps cold enough to shut my production down. It's not a big problem as nature likely does this herself but I have added space heaters to my frog room just to keep my ff's producing during the few weeks in Dec/Jan that we have good sleeping weather.


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> Good. You? Did you get your tank finished?


No orchids yet but it's up and running....... broms are growing great and putting out pups already. I really need to post some pics but those will have to wait until the weekend, I'm working out of town.

Anyone going to repticon this weekend? I'm not expecting much but it should be better than Dixie reptile.... hopefully.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> No orchids yet but it's up and running....... broms are growing great and putting out pups already. I really need to post some pics but those will have to wait until the weekend, I'm working out of town.
> 
> Anyone going to repticon this weekend? I'm not expecting much but it should be better than Dixie reptile.... hopefully.



I think Ill make the trip over and check it out.


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> I think Ill make the trip over and check it out.


My wife has to work Saturday so I'll have to see if my babysitter can watch my daughter for a few hours that morning. If she can, then you can park at my house and ride with me if you want. I'll call her later tonight and find out if she can.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> My wife has to work Saturday so I'll have to see if my babysitter can watch my daughter for a few hours that morning. If she can, then you can park at my house and ride with me if you want. I'll call her later tonight and find out if she can.


Im cant go sat and Im bringing 2 kids along with me. thanks for the offer


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> Im cant go sat and Im bringing 2 kids along with me. thanks for the offer


Unfortunately I can't make it Saturday..... I have to work in Anniston tomorrow. Already got 60 hours this week and another 8-10 tomorrow.

Have fun tomorrow and let us know how it is..... I'll try to get some pics of the tank this weekend.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi y'all,

I had a wonderful surprise today! It made me so happy that I decided to share it with you all here.

Recently I lost a female varadero due to an unfortunate accident. I got a new female today - a special delivery from a special friend. My male varadero is so happy to have a mate again that he had not stopped calling since this afternoon! I even saw a new female follow the male deep into a bromeliad. The match making was a great success!

Then, it happened. All of a sudden I saw three frogs, or rather two frogs and a froglet! Unbeknownst to me, my male and his previous mate have been raising a baby. 

For the past week or so, I was wondering why my single male was shrinking in size. I checked the moisture level in the tank (which was good) and made sure that he was fed well with lots of fruit flies and springtails. Well, now I know.


----------



## titansfever83

in the market for a single or double mistking nozzle and some more viv plants. preferably vining plants like oak leaf fig, etc. also looking for some high powered lighting, high end 18-24" t5 or MH.

just thought I would try locally before ordering anything.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> in the market for a single or double mistking nozzle and some more viv plants. preferably vining plants like oak leaf fig, etc. also looking for some high powered lighting, high end 18-24" t5 or MH.
> 
> just thought I would try locally before ordering anything.


I'm pretty sure I have a MH 150-175w ballast you can have if u want it. May have some other stuff as well might even have a extra nozzle around here. Im sure I've got a few plants u could take a clipping or 2 from. I had to have back surgery last Thur so I can't do much of anything so u would have to come by and do the digging if u want to look. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## titansfever83

Frogart said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a MH 150-175w ballast you can have if u want it. May have some other stuff as well might even have a extra nozzle around here. Im sure I've got a few plants u could take a clipping or 2 from. I had to have back surgery last Thur so I can't do much of anything so u would have to come by and do the digging if u want to look.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



ouch! hope everything went well with the surgery.

Message me your number again, I broke my other phone and lost all my contacts. It will be next weekend before I can come over. I work in Chattanooga through the week and have to leave at 3 tomorrow morning.

any supplies or viv plants that you need in particular? we may can do some trading. i have a lot of fruit fly supplies just sitting around too.


----------



## Frogart

titansfever83 said:


> ouch! hope everything went well with the surgery.
> 
> Message me your number again, I broke my other phone and lost all my contacts. It will be next weekend before I can come over. I work in Chattanooga through the week and have to leave at 3 tomorrow morning.
> 
> any supplies or viv plants that you need in particular? we may can do some trading. i have a lot of fruit fly supplies just sitting around too.


Yeah its sucks but I'll make it. Im not really in need of anything but I'm sure I could use the ff stuff if u don't need it. Let me see if I can figure out how to pm u using tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## titansfever83

How ya feeling Frogart??? Sorry i never got in touch with you... I've just been too busy lately!

For the rest of the Bama Froggers, how is everyone? Hope everyone is having a great pre-xmas weekend! 

Curious if anyone has any live moss or mini orchids they are willing to sale or trade for supplies. I'm really not sure of any particular ones in mind, just let me know what you got and I'll have to research it to make sure it will work in my setup.


Happy Holidays


----------



## titansfever83

Anyone going to Repticon next weekend??


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ill be there...have to pick up some stuff from josh's frogs. you bringing anything?


----------



## titansfever83

I've got a lot of random viv supplies. I may bring some that i think will have the most interest. Fruit fly supplies, leaf litter, substrate, are some of the items i might bring.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hey I live in Birmingham. Glad to see there are other frog enthusiast in the area. I was kind of worried I was the only one around.


----------



## titansfever83

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Hey I live in Birmingham. Glad to see there are other frog enthusiast in the area. I was kind of worried I was the only one around.


there are a handful here Amphinityfrogs, but not many have been active lately on our Bama thread.

What kind of setups do you have?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hey a few fellow hobbiest are better than none. I got five tanks atm but only 4 species. Some auratus, leucs, vents, and redeyed's. I'm saving the 5th tank for some orange terribilis. I'm breeding the auratus and vents right now hope to expand that. What all do you guys have?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Hey a few fellow hobbiest are better than none. I got five tanks atm but only 4 species. Some auratus, leucs, vents, and redeyed's. I'm saving the 5th tank for some orange terribilis. I'm breeding the auratus and vents right now hope to expand that. What all do you guys have?


Hi,

I am up in Huntsville-Madison area.
I only have a pair of Azureus (probably a same sex pair) and a small group of Imitator varadero (1.1.4+) which is increasing in number gradually.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

If any of your juvenile imitators grow to be a good pair I'd be glad to come steal some from you . I love imitators they are so cute. my wife is from the huntsville area so I'm up near madison a good bit


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Amphinityfrogs said:


> If any of your juvenile imitators grow to be a good pair I'd be glad to come steal some from you . I love imitators they are so cute. my wife is from the huntsville area so I'm up near madison a good bit


I'd be glad to let go of my young imitators if I can catch them.
If I manage to get them without destroying their viv, I can trade them for another type of frogs...

Since the parent frogs hide their eggs very well and I cannot find them, I am letting them raise their babies. I see the froglets periodically, but it's been difficult to catch any of them.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

thumbs are so hard to catch. To get my vents out of a tank once I had to break it almost all the way down. They are so fast and small.
Don't rip you tank up, like I said I'm up in that area a good bit so If you ever do catch a few of them I'm always up for a trade.  As of right now I got 16 auratus "turquoise" and 2 ventrimaculatus juveniles with about 20 to 25 vents on the way lol.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Amphinityfrogs said:


> thumbs are so hard to catch. To get my vents out of a tank once I had to break it almost all the way down. They are so fast and small.
> Don't rip you tank up, like I said I'm up in that area a good bit so If you ever do catch a few of them I'm always up for a trade.  As of right now I got 16 auratus "turquoise" and 2 ventrimaculatus juveniles with about 20 to 25 vents on the way lol.


We need to invent a trap that we can bait and watch them come in.

I would like to have some vents that are like this picture:


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi y'all,

I am in need of a starter culture of temperate springtails. I can make some cuttings of Pilea "Redstem", Ficus pumila quarcifolia, Peperomia serpens (one with heart shaped leaves and one with oval leaves), Ficus sp. lance leaf, etc. for trade.

Please PM me if you would like to trade with me.

Tomoko


----------



## titansfever83

I have some tropicals and pinks..... struggling with my grey isopods so they may be a while before any are available.


I'm only home on the weekends in Birmingham. I have enough pinks and tropicals to probably do one very nice starter culture each. Feeding them small dog food and random fish flakes/food weekly.


----------



## Gr8gugly

Anyone local to auburn area got any springtail or ISO cultures?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Gr8gugly said:


> Anyone local to auburn area got any springtail or ISO cultures?


We are located in Birmingham and have both. We will be vending in Atlanta on april 12 and 13 and Birmingham on the 19th. I can also ship you some for pretty cheap (since auburn isn't far, cost should be low) if you need.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

It's been a long time since I saw any activity here. Is everyone still here? I am looking for some Southern variabilis. I have a lonely female. Does anyone have a male for sale?


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi y'all,

I have not seen any posting here lately. I hope someone is still here.

I have a few R.imitator Varadero for sale. Two are four months out of water and two are two months out of water. I seem to have a male or two that are calling already. I got the parents from Understory Enterprise. 

I am asking for $45 each for the older ones and $20 for the younger ones.

Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## james67

Interested.
Bham
Any trades?

James


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Hi James,

I am trying not to expand the number of frogs since I have a big reef tank and a planted aquarium to maintain.

However, I am a sucker for bold frogs that would stay out in the open. 
Is it because I tend to plant my viv very densely with vines and plants that my imitators and variables both hide a lot? Those frogs are supposedly very bold and stay out in the open... Are pumilios bolder?


----------



## james67

The general thinking is that planting densely actually encourages the frogs to become more bold since they can easily retreat to cover if startled. 

In my experience though, it depends. I have some frogs tgat i see may be once every six months. In response to your question about the pums it also depends some locales are very bold others are extremely skittish. 

I sent you my phone number by pm. Give me a ring when you want to talk.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Thank you, James.
I will try to call you sometime this weekend.

Tomoko


----------

